# HDMI + 622 = no picture - take two



## kojak_nyc (Feb 22, 2006)

I did some searches on this forum so far and have seen that other people have the same issue... But most were solved with a cable unplug/replug which doesn't help me.

I'm currently on version 3.56 of the software, having my 622 connected to my Pioneer plasma.

Before getting my 622, I had a component cable that I used to hook up my DVD player. Once the 622 was installed, I ordered an HDMI cable from Blue Jeans Cable and was going to switch the component back to the DVD.

Unfortunately, the HDMI has no picture. I enabled the HDMI port within the Pioneer menu, plugged in the cable and nothing. Black screen with no audio.

I tried everything including:
rebooting the 622
power cycling the TV
unplugging and replugging the cable
switching to the other port on the TV

Everything still shows up as black. Any ideas before I call Dish?

Thanks...


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

You may want to try another device with HDMI to make sure that it's not your TV.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What is the resolution you are outputting on your 622? Try changing it to 480p and see if you get any signal. That will at least tell you the cable is working. If you have another HDMI device that is also a way to tell that things are working cable wise and destination wise. I have my 622 hooked up to HDMI and it is works for both my Sony sets.


----------



## kojak_nyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, I don't have another HDMI device, so I'm unable to test it that way. I'm going to pick up a cable at Radio Shack today and see if that works - I need to eliminate that possibility.
I tried other resolutions, from 480p to 480i to 720p to 1080i and nothing. (and yes, I did make sure that that I had HDMI enabled on my receiver).
Part of me wonders if it isn't a faulty 622 box - I want to believe that instead of thinking that it could be the TV... I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## kojak_nyc (Feb 22, 2006)

For those interested, I spoke to a tech at Dish who said that they have had many reports of this in the past couple of days. They are trying to figure out if this is a bad batch of receivers or something that will be fixed in the next software release. She told me to watch the software revision and when it changes, to try the cable again. If it works, fine; if not, they will replace the receiver.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

kojak_nyc said:


> For those interested, I spoke to a tech at Dish who said that they have had many reports of this in the past couple of days. They are trying to figure out if this is a bad batch of receivers or something that will be fixed in the next software release. She told me to watch the software revision and when it changes, to try the cable again. If it works, fine; if not, they will replace the receiver.


kojak,

Not that it's any comfort, but I have precisely the same issue with my ViP622 as you've described. I, too, called tech support and they asked that I wait until after the next software release before requesting a new receiver. Let's compare results when that happens ....

Logicman.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

FWIW I have a Pioneer Plasma, PDP-4312 is the model, and I've hooked up both my 942 and 622 via their HDMI outputs to my Plasma. I am using a DVI -> HDMI cable and converting the DVI end back to HDMI (originally had a 921 so I needed the DVI end on the receiver end). Never had a problem.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

I am also using HDMI from the 622 to my Sony KDF-E50A10 and it works like a champ. Dish seems to be using the "wait for the next firmware" to address all types of issues with the 622. I can only hope that it fixes all of the quirks and doesn't create any new ones.


----------



## ScottieNY (Feb 28, 2006)

My 622 is connected to my 50" Sony SXRD using HDMI. Last friday i lost sound through the HDMI connection so I needed to connect my reciever. The picture would come on and off, well actually I needed to reconnect the HDMI cable in order to get the picture back. On sunday I lost the picture, hence no sound and picture using the HDMI cable. After doing extensive research I also notice several 622 owners having the same issue. It appears to be a communication problem between the 622 and HDMI port. Any how DISH is sending me a new reciever. 

I'm noticing an unrelated bug with the 622. If I'm watching a standard channel and I switch to a high def. channel my reciever informs me that I need to do a switch test. This doesn't happen all the time, maybe at least once or twice a day, really annoying.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

It is a problem with the handshake between the HDMI device and your TV. On my sharp I notice that the software allows the TV to sense the signale and then display the picture.

go to this site for any HDMI questions
http://www.hdmi.org/consumer/why_hdmi.asp


----------



## kojak_nyc (Feb 22, 2006)

I am beginning to wonder if there is a pattern here...

If you first hooked up the HDMI cable before 356, it works fine even in 356.
But if you first hooked it up under 356, then it won't work.

While I could stay with component and have a spare HDMI cable laying around, I want this to work. It also makes me curious what else is broken on the receiver that I haven't uncovered yet? Sorry for the rant...

It is amazing how many little quirks there are with this receiver - however when the system is working, it is amazing. I was watching Soundstage on Rave/VOOM and the picture and sound were incredible... even with component :grin:


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

kojak_nyc said:


> I am beginning to wonder if there is a pattern here...
> 
> If you first hooked up the HDMI cable before 356, it works fine even in 356.
> But if you first hooked it up under 356, then it won't work.


This wasn't true for me ... I first hooked up my HDMI under L355 and it even worked with L356 for a short time before going south.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I have an HDMI Connected to my Panny Plasma and it's worked fine for the last week. I never had anything but 3.56. I have version C of the 622.

I did have a bad cable that would only pass 480p... when I switched to 1080i, it would give bad picture glitching. When I swapped cables, no problems.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm having the same problem since the update with my Sony CRT HDTV. Black screen, no picture, no audio on HDMI. The most frustrating part is that I am now essentially denied the use of HD on this TV since there are only two component input sets on my TV and both are in use already. So its S-video and SD programming for me until Dish gets on the ball and fixes this problem. Arrgghhh!!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

davpel said:


> I'm having the same problem since the update with my Sony CRT HDTV. Black screen, no picture, no audio on HDMI. The most frustrating part is that I am now essentially denied the use of HD on this TV since there are only two component input sets on my TV and both are in use already. So its S-video and SD programming for me until Dish gets on the ball and fixes this problem. Arrgghhh!!


You can also get a component switch to add available sources. I got a HDMI switch so that I could watch two HDMI sources since my TV only has one HDMI input.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

For anyone that is having these issues with their HDMI connection if you can post your TV brand and model it would be a big help for tracking.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> For anyone that is having these issues with their HDMI connection if you can post your TV brand and model it would be a big help for tracking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


I have an HP Pavilion MD6580N DLP and have to unplug and replug the HDMI connection from the 622 when the TV is powered up.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> For anyone that is having these issues with their HDMI connection if you can post your TV brand and model it would be a big help for tracking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


HP MD5880n. Same deal - plug and unplug works. Using component in the mean time.

Doug


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

I have a Sony Wega KV-34HS420. No picture or sound via HDMI no matter what I do.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Dave.. have you tried hooking using another cable. I believe I have this exact set (I will look tonight). Mine is working, however, the audio breaks up.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

I have the same issue. I unglug the HDMI from my Samsung HLN4365 and wait for one minute and then plug back it. It never did this under Sunday the 23rd and now it did it again today.


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the Sony Grand Wega KDFE42-A10.

HDMI worked for the first three weeks, then nothing even with a unplug-plug. Component works fine.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Dave.. have you tried hooking using another cable. I believe I have this exact set (I will look tonight). Mine is working, however, the audio breaks up.


Hi Ron. Please let me know if you have the set (and perhaps what version 622 you have). If it appears it would help, I'll purchase another cable. However, since HDMI cables tend to be pricey, I'm trying to avoid that option (especially since my cable was working until recently).

Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Look at monoprice.com. They are very low price and lots of folks here, me included, have had good results with their cables.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I finally looked up my TV model number. It's a SONY Grand Wega KDF-55WF655 and my HDMI connection has been working fine since installation of the 622 on Feb. 25.


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> Look at monoprice.com. They are very low price and lots of folks here, me included, have had good results with their cables.


My current cable is actually from monoprice!

BTW, I experimented a bit more, with some interesting results. First, instead of unplugging/replugging the hdmi cable at the tv set, I tried from the 611. This time, my picture returned, but without audio. I then tried connecting the 611 to the tv via component cable (I freed up a spot on the set). The component video and audio worked just fine, but when I switched back to the hdmi connection on my set, I got a red, grainy picture, still with no sound.

I'm assuming it is okay to have both the component and hdmi connections going at once. If not, please let me know.

This is all the experimenting I can do for now. My 611 is on the top of a tall armoire, which requires me to use a stepstool to reach. Not a big deal, except for the fact that I have a broken leg right now, and I don't think my doctor would approve of me climbing stepstools with my cast!!


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

davpel said:


> I'm assuming it is okay to have both the component and hdmi connections going at once. If not, please let me know.


I've got both hooked up at once - no problem. Also should note that the HP MD5880n I'm having difficulty with works fine with other HDMI devices so I'm thinking it's the 622.

Doug


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

davpel said:


> Hi Ron. Please let me know if you have the set (and perhaps what version 622 you have). If it appears it would help, I'll purchase another cable. However, since HDMI cables tend to be pricey, I'm trying to avoid that option (especially since my cable was working until recently).
> 
> Thanks.


Mine is a

Sony
KV-32HS420.

I have had both a C and a B hooked up to the unit and both worked. I got my cable also from Monoprice and it is working fine (except the audio). Payed around 7 bucks plus shipping.

Looks like we have the same model. Video 7 is where my HDMI input displays. So you are getting nothing on Video input 7?

I assume you have tried changing resolutions of the 622 to see if you get anything on the input?


----------



## davpel (Jul 15, 2002)

Since I played around with the cable again, I'm getting a picture, but it is red and grainy and there is no sound.

Is the audio broken on both of your units?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

HDMI audio breakup under certain configurations is a known software issue. Hopefully it will be corrected soon. 

This is a standard HDMI to HDMI cable right? Something does not sound right. HDMI is digital so you should either get it or not. You should not get something that is red and grainy..


----------



## Bucko (Mar 9, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> For anyone that is having these issues with their HDMI connection if you can post your TV brand and model it would be a big help for tracking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


I'm now using my second VIP 622 with same problem. TV is HP 5880. unplug/replug is only way to get pic on the hdmi (either of two) inputs. I tried three different cables with same result. Component input is fine. I was hoping eventually to use the much-touted 1080p input capability of the HP (when 1080p is available), but maybe that's now gone by the boards. Should I switch to DirecTV? (Will Dish DVRs survive Dish's lawsuit loss to Tivo?)


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a Vizio P50HDM in the home theater, where the 622 is, and using HDMI the screen is either blank or blue, I am sure it is a software bug in the latest release, because, it used to work just fine. The set works via Componet just fine too. Both of the HDMI ports have been tried, and, they work with the Oppo I have (which used a DVI to HDMI cable, so no handshake issue). This is clearly a bug in the 622, with certain TV's.

Then last Saturday Dish came out to replace my 811 in the kitchen with a 211, the set kitchen set is the Vizio P42HDTV, guess what? HDMI port worked for a little while, until the software upgrade was downloaded, then it never worked again... again, component video works.

Dish tells me to wait for a new software revision.. yeah sure, Hello Comcast digital.... I have had enough of Dish, and, I think I would rather have on-demand at this point. Don't hold your breath for dish to fix this, you will likely be dead.

Mitch


----------



## jcd4878 (Feb 26, 2004)

I have been using the HDMI connection from day one, and it has worked flawlessly. I think when the receiver was new the firmware rev was something like 1.54 before the download of 3.56. It was installed last week. I doubt what version your firmware was at when you hooked up the cable has little to do with it. Sounds like a software/hardware capatibility issue with certain TVs to me.

Using RAM Electronics high-end HDMI->DVI cable into an iScan HD scaler DVI passthrough input port, and from the scaler a DVI->DVI cable to a Benq PE8700 HD projector.

Could also possibly be a cabling issue. If the EDID pins are not properly wired through, the HDCP encryption keys would not pass through and the the VIP will simply shut off the HDMI port having not communicated successfully with a HDCP enabled display device.

-Jerry


----------



## DCWillia (May 6, 2005)

Hello All! I am really glad to find out that I am not the only one with this problem. I finally got my 622 installed yesterday, and for a few hours the HDMI > DVI connection on my Missubishi worked great. This morning NOTHING! I tried everything I knew of to no avail. I was going to call Dish, but thought I would check here first. Any idea when the next software release is? It seems like I will either need to switch between my DVD component input or buy a pair of new cables and run the component signal through my Yamaha RX-Z1 until then.

I have the Mitsubishi WS-65813.

P.S. I got my HDMI to DVI cables through Bluejeans.com. I paid about $45.00 for a 15 foot length. For the little time I was able to enjoy it, i seemed to be just as good as tne Monster 400 DVI cable I paid much more for.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

DCWillia said:


> P.S. I got my HDMI to DVI cables through Bluejeans.com. I paid about $45.00 for a 15 foot length. For the little time I was able to enjoy it, i seemed to be just as good as tne Monster 400 DVI cable I paid much more for.


I think you meant to say bluejeanscable.com 

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi/index.htm

I just picked up a BJC 9' HDMI Series 2 ($32 shipped), and it's almost double the thickness of the monoprice 28 awg series since it uses 24 awg signal conductors. I could have saved a few bucks by using a monoprice cable, but I've been dealing with BJC for about 4 years now and they are a fabulous company to deal with. Their HDMI is 1/4 the cost of those overpriced Monster Cables @ BB & CC anyhow, and it matches my other custom Blue Jeans Cables.


----------



## RDCoffey (Jun 5, 2005)

My 622 was installed on 4/24 and on 4/28 the HDMI stopped working. After reading this thread I tried 480i unplug/plug, 480p unplug/plug, 720p unplug/plug, 1080i unplug/plug all with the same results... no sound & no picture on my Toshiba DLP 52HM84. I even tried the power up receiver & TV with cable plugged, power up the receiver & TV with cable unplugged then plug with the same results... no sound & no picture. My connection worked for four days and then stopped. I am using a Dish supplied HDMI->DVI->HDMI cable to connect to the TV. I guess I will join the growing group of customers paitently waiting for the next software release hoping for a fix. Until then, I am fortunate that my component connection is working.


----------



## foko (May 2, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> For anyone that is having these issues with their HDMI connection if you can post your TV brand and model it would be a big help for tracking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


New Panasonic 50 plasma, VIP622, Monoprice HDMI cable.

HDMI worked fine Friday. Didn't work at all on Sunday. Can't do anything to make it work. Component works fine.

Tech supports says.....we're working on it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Last night I had the blank screen with audio but only on the satellite digital locals. I could see the satellite stations and the OTA stations, I just couldn't get the digital satellite locals. The audio was fine. I called the E* technical support line and did a front panel reboot while I waited and everything was fine afer the reboot. The CSR asked me to reboot but I had already done it. They said it was a known issue with HDMI and that they're working on it. I knew this was an issue, I just didn't know that it was on only the digital satellite locals?


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I just had this problem appear last night. I have the samsung hln4365 using the hdmi to dvi adapter. I have had the 622 for many weeks. I was an early install. Componet worked fine, no dvi. After several plugs and unplugs of the cable it started working again. 
We were just watching the tv, no channel changes or anything. The picture just went black.


----------



## rubell (Apr 11, 2006)

steelhorse said:


> I just had this problem appear last night. I have the samsung hln4365 using the hdmi to dvi adapter. I have had the 622 for many weeks. I was an early install. Componet worked fine, no dvi. After several plugs and unplugs of the cable it started working again.
> We were just watching the tv, no channel changes or anything. The picture just went black.


I just had the problem of HDMI not working suddenly after about 2 weeks of working great. I called Dish tonight and the guy immediately said they will send a new receiver. We'll see if this one works. Probably not.


----------



## rubell (Apr 11, 2006)

oh yea, i have a Toshiba 52HMX84 I think. it's the 52 or 55 inch DLP Cinema series from last year.


----------



## sdlsaginaw (Mar 30, 2006)

I just installed my replacement 622 last night. Last weekend the hdmi audio went out. Two days later, video went too. Plug reboots on all equipment and hdmi cable unplug/plug didn't help. Watched via analog audio and component video until replacement arrived. Replacement works just fine on hdmi. Been running L356 since the spool, so shouldn't have been a s/w issue.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

sdlsaginaw said:


> I just installed my replacement 622 last night. Last weekend the hdmi audio went out. Two days later, video went too. Plug reboots on all equipment and hdmi cable unplug/plug didn't help. Watched via analog audio and component video until replacement arrived. Replacement works just fine on hdmi. Been running L356 since the spool, so shouldn't have been a s/w issue.


I also had the HDTV die on my first unit after about a month. The replacement unit seems to working fiine. Hope it lasts.  I don't think it is a software issue. I think this is why they are not labeling it as HDMI, To get the HDMI label it requires full compliance, I wonder if they did not get it through the compliance test?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

chrisjs said:


> I also had the HDTV die on my first unit after about a month. The replacement unit seems to working fiine. Hope it lasts.  I don't think it is a software issue. I think this is why they are not labeling it as HDMI, To get the HDMI label it requires full compliance, I wonder if they did not get it through the compliance test?


How did you get D* to send a replacement?? I begged and pleaded and got somewhat nasty to get a replacement and the rep said no way no how. Mine was working perfectly for two months until last night. Tried all of the unplug, new cable, etc. and nothing will bring the HDMI picture back. The rep said these forums are a waste of time and misleading to all who use them. I have a Samsung 50" DLP that I know the HDMI input works on as I went ahead and hooked up my DVD player last night just in case. I want a replacement but cannot get D* to give me one. I am so upset I am ready to call and cancel the 18 month contract and try to get my $299 back. At least my 942 worked without a hitch using HDMI.

Ideas on how to get D* to send a replacement would be EXTREMELY appreciated!!!


----------



## dlhuse (Apr 3, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> For anyone that is having these issues with their HDMI connection if you can post your TV brand and model it would be a big help for tracking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Samsung 4252 with 622 Rev.c

Lost sound then lost pic. Cable works well with DVD unit (also Samsung).


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Let's just face facts; EchoStar is incapable of getting the HDMI port to work with most HDTV sets, with the current software load. 

My 622 AND my 211 BOTH do not work with the new software load via HDMI, and I am using component on BOTH of them for now. I just bought a new JVC HD-ILA P70 set, and guess what? BOTH HDMI ports work fine with my Oppo DVD player, and neither one works with the Dish 622. Neither did my older Vizio P50HDM or my current P42HDTV on the 211.

Dish, either fix this, or I am asking for a full refund, cancellation of my 18 month contract.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

FYI, I just got a new projector (Sanyo PLV-Z4, replace my PLV-Z1, which had component only) and connected a 35ft HDMI cable from monoprice to the 622's HDMI output. I'm happy to report no problems whatsoever with HDMI !

In addition, the picture from the 622 looks noticeably better over HDMI than over component. There is significant ghosting in the DVR menus over component (quite noticeable on my 106" screen) - especially on the highlighted programs, I see the ghosting about 3 or 4 inches to the right. It's only on certain colors and text, everything else looks sharp otherwise and on video, I see virtually no difference between HDMI and component . I hadn't actually noticed the ghosting at all, until I decided to do the HDMI vs component comparison on the new projector. Then it became obvious ...

Of course the ghosting is probably be caused by the 35ft component cable - analog signal is known to degrade. But it is a very good cable (very thick 3 inches around, from bluejeans). Also, I don't see this ghosting on the 921's component output. I compared the 921 DVI vs its component, and there was really nothing to say, it was identical. Not so with the 622. At least on my 622, there is ghosting on the component ... So, I'll continue to use the 921 over component, and I'll use HDMI with the 622. This saves me the cost of an HDMI switch, and some headaches programming remote macros .


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have been seeing the same issues this past weekend and today. I am using an DVI>HDMI adapter with my sony grand wega TV-Has been working without any issues since I received the 622. No picture over the weekend. Switched adapters and it worked, then it failed again today so I am guessing it has to be something with the receiver. My wife jiggled the adapter and it worked again. I may call tech support tonight.

Craig


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I have to amend my former message about the quality of the component output on the 622.
I reported that I was seeing some ghosting on the picture, which I didn't see on the 921 component out.

I didn't have the 622 plugged in to my Monster 2100 line conditioner, but I did have the 921 on it. Once I moved the 622 to the line conditioner, all ghosting on the component output from the 622 disappeared. There is now no distinguishable difference between the HDMI and component outs of the 622, even though I'm running 35ft cables to the projector.

I'll be using the component for simplicity, since all my other devices use component.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> How did you get D* to send a replacement?? I begged and pleaded and got somewhat nasty to get a replacement and the rep said no way no how. Mine was working perfectly for two months until last night. Tried all of the unplug, new cable, etc. and nothing will bring the HDMI picture back. The rep said these forums are a waste of time and misleading to all who use them. I have a Samsung 50" DLP that I know the HDMI input works on as I went ahead and hooked up my DVD player last night just in case. I want a replacement but cannot get D* to give me one. I am so upset I am ready to call and cancel the 18 month contract and try to get my $299 back. At least my 942 worked without a hitch using HDMI.
> 
> Ideas on how to get D* to send a replacement would be EXTREMELY appreciated!!!


I guess I was lucky the guy was real nice and sent one out that day. It was defenintly the box and I would tell the rep that it is broke and demand a replacement. Isn't this why we are leasing? My new unit has been great, only a few lock ups so far. I still worry though when we are watching one my wifes shows. The WAF on this unit has been tough. :eek2:


----------



## ixian (Apr 18, 2006)

I know this thread is a few weeks old but I thought I'd post to say this issue is alive and kicking still.

Yesterday HDMI was working fine on my 622 as it has since it was installed 2 weeks ago (Optoma H79 PJ is on the other end).

Today, nothing. Switched cables, nothing. Oppo DVD works fine as does my HTPC project - it's the 622 for certain. Component works fine on the 622.

So there we have it, apparently working out of the box means nothing - the phantom HDMI bug can strike any time, any where it would appear. Was there a new software load recently?

Calling Dish tomorrow; I'll just keep calling until I get a rep who will do the switch.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No there was not a software update recently. There is a lot of speculation on this one as to it being software or hardware related. Some people have swapped boxes and had the problem go away. I have had it happen to me and I am awaiting the next software update to see if it fixes this issues. If it does not, I will request a box swap.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Add me to the growing list of dead HDMI ports on my 622. Lucky me, I've got a Sony PVR with an HDMI port, and swapping cables, HDMI works fine. 

Trying to communicate this to Dish is an exercise in futility. The Tech named Jeff chose to argue with me - his ears are still burning. I demanded to speak to his manager and was transferred to voice mail. 

Gotta love that good ol' time Dish Service. BTW, Verizon's knocking at my door....


----------

